# Betta Mermaid



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

er... mer-man, rather. xD

so, i enjoy drawing bettas as humans, and merpeople. i dunno why, but i do. :d i recently drew TWO betta merpeople, and figured i'd share them. 

but, they're not done. >.>; i have a photo of the WIP for one, that i'll post in a bit. but, i was wondering if people would like their bettas to be drawn as merpeople? :3

(also, is selling art allowed on here?)

Edit: http://i56.tinypic.com/2di2a6u.jpg

i think it'd be too large to post on here, so there's the link to my WIP. it's a betta merboy, being all unhappy in a bowl. the base for the MerPeople i'd draw, would be that base, just not in the bowl, or being unhappy.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like your drawing, particularly his face and the way he's laying. I think it would be a lot of fun to have bettas drawn as merpeople! What a unique twist.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You should draw the open gill things flaring haha great pic!!!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

that'd be cool...have him facing the wall with his fists clenched being all rawr

I'd imagine flary-gills being like, under his jawbone (pretty much where they are on a betta <>)

I actually started doodling betta-people a little myself...but not merpeople...they were more like anthropomorphic bettas =3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x3 i'm not good enough to do all that, now. :d i'm lucky he turned out as good as he did! whenever i draw them as just humans, they're in Japanese-style Kimono(to represent the colors and fins. :3). 

i have another, more Chibi-anime style, of a betta girl in a bottle, looking all... upset. :< cause, we all know Bettas hate being decorations.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

omg I love mermaids!! Can you tell? xD I have just been inspired, to make a betta mermaid of my long past fish Tranquil, he's the one in my photo.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

well i like the representation idea! you can give them their little personalities that way XD

and i have a weird fascination for doodling anthros...mainly bats and fish and that kind of thing...i like drawing webbing


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

would anyone be interested in buying betta merpeople? :d i'm not the best artist around, but if you live in the US or Canada, i can actually mail you the physical copy of the pic as well as a scan of it. :3


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

How much?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i usually sell my art for alot, since it takes me FOREVER to do even a sketch. >.>; but, i was thinking about $5. >.< that's including the mailed-in copy for US and Canada residents. of course, i gotta get my paypal straighted out first. >.>;


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

k, just for future reference. I'd still have to ask my parents even then. :/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here. Would it be possible to have a bunch of betta merpeople on a pic? Just thinking it would be cool to have ones of Kaida, Kalona, Maka, Akira AND Kai on the same pic like together. I'd still have to ask my parents but I'm curious. I love your artwork.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's fine. :3 the money i get, is going to a pair of 20 gallons and dividers for my babies. :d and maybe a pretty aquabid darling to spoil rotten. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool. I'll ask my mom and dad about it definietly. ^^


----------

